# gaming desk setup



## croixofwar (Aug 12, 2012)

ill update pics as i go. but itll look awesome when finished

rendering


----------



## croixofwar (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## animal007uk (Aug 12, 2012)

Great work Looks good so far. i would like to try something simler to this as i have a small room so making a custom desk would be usefull for me.


----------



## croixofwar (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## M109A3GNM (Aug 12, 2012)

That's going to be an awesome looking desktop. Subbed!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes it does look very cool. I love seeing these custom desks, which really makes me want to do one myself. But since I don't have the know-how or the tools, Im at a loss. Nice work, look forward to more pics.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbed for a great looking design.


----------



## croixofwar (Aug 12, 2012)

i still got some touching up to do and couple more layers of paint
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cant wait til i purchase the leds for this and hook her up


----------



## croixofwar (Aug 12, 2012)

so im etching the glass on the glass on the big part. just gotta figure out the design but this is what the idea is. but with a bigger design


----------



## radrok (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Omar24Kobe (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats Look Nice .. let's See U finish it


----------



## croixofwar (Aug 13, 2012)

working on it


----------

